# Sticker hang Tags?



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey guys and gals do any of you know who can provide me car window stickers I can adhere as a hang tag on a tee...think those apple car window stickers you get when you buy an IPOD


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

The Apple stickers you are referring to are static cling. If that's what you want, try a search on Google using 'custom static cling stickers'.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

If you're looking for 4-color vinyl stickers, I got mine at psprint.com


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Are you trying to hang the t-shirt (packaged or on a hanger)
or are you just wanting to attach a tag with information on it.
ULINE has alot of hanging options


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone who does custom cut vinyl could do this for you - including several people on the forum.


----------



## geauxgirl (Jul 28, 2010)

FYI psprint cant do anything on the other side of the sticker..
the are only one sided


----------



## REAMS (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone found a reasonable seller thats along the lines psprint and does do front and back


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

REAMS said:


> Has anyone found a reasonable seller thats along the lines psprint and does do front and back


StickerRobot.com can I think


----------

